# Favorite Prepper/SHTF movies?



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

What are some of your favorite Prepper/SHTF type movies or tv series? 

I enjoyed Jericho until it was cancelled, and Revolution was pretty good as well. I keep hearing that "The Road" w/ Viggo Mortensen is the best SHTF movie, so I ordered a pre-owned copy from half.com for like, $2.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

American Blackout.






I just watched 'The Road" very dark movie! I liked it!


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I've seen American Blackout and it was really good! Red Dawn and Tomorrow: when the war began, were both really good. Pretty much same premise, different locations.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Outbreak from years ago,
Contagion on Helu right now, 
Pursuit of Happiness; yea its got a survival element,
Castaway


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

By Dawns Early Light.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Road is excellent. Also here are some good ones;

I am Legend 
Book of Eli 
13 Hours
Zombieland
28 Days Later. 

Just to name a few


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Z Nation.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Road is excellent. Also here are some good ones;
> 
> I am Legend
> Book of Eli
> ...


Book of Eli is deep ...... if your looking.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a historically true account of SHTF.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

The Road. Hands down best SHTF/EOTWAWKI movie


----------



## cuad (Jul 14, 2016)

Another vote for Book of Eli. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Panic in Year Zero". Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"The Road" and "The Book of Eli" are excellent.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

More a docu-drama than a movie, but _After Armageddon_ I think best portrays how things unfold during a SHTF scenario.

The complete movie can be viewed on YouTube:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Zombieland


Lots of VERY IMPORTANT lesson in that movie


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> More a docu-drama than a movie, but _After Armageddon_ I think best portrays how things unfold during a SHTF scenario.
> 
> The complete movie can be viewed on YouTube:


I forgot about this one. This a good one as well.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The History Channel has done several good productions on the topic






The Revelations: End of Days and Road to Babylon where great.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Soylent Green


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dawn of the Dead circa 2004 was a pretty good zombie/survival flick.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

"Panic in Year Zero" I own this one, and also The Trigger Effect"


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

beach23bum said:


> "Panic in Year Zero" I own this one, and also The Trigger Effect"


I just saw the Trigger Effect recently and it was pretty good. I'll have to watch Panic in Year Zero.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would throw out a nod to the movie, "The Revenant" as well a survival flick.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Finally saw "The Road" last night. It was a little slower than I anticipated, but very good nonetheless.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

John Wick.. he was prepared and few survived.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Saw this last night, thanks for the recommendation! I enjoyed it!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Oldie but a goodie here, Swiss Family Robinson. Its about a family who was going to a colony via a sail ship run into a storm and get abandonded by the crew and end up ship wrecked on a deserted desert island. They salvage what they can from the ship and make a new home and a new life. Classic movie, good morales no profanity kid friendly. My user name comes from a scene where they are discussing the threat of pirates finding them and the father states "We're prepared to fight but not to proud to hide."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Oldie but a goodie here, Swiss Family Robinson. Its about a family who was going to a colony via a sail ship run into a storm and get abandonded by the crew and end up ship wrecked on a deserted desert island. They salvage what they can from the ship and make a new home and a new life. Classic movie, good morales no profanity kid friendly. My user name comes from a scene where they are discussing the threat of pirates finding them and the father states "We're prepared to fight but not to proud to hide."


I liked watching that flick as a kid. I also liked the Wilderness Family movies as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We saw The Revenant last night. Check that, I saw the entire movie, Mrs Slippy made it through about 10 minutes, kissed me goodnight and grabbed a book and said she couldn't watch one more second of that movie.

I enjoyed it mostly, I was able to get past the possibility that a man could survive a bear attack...ans survive being left for dead ...but I couldn't get past the Hypothermia issue. Our hero, Hugh Glass spent the entire movie soaking ass wet in the Rocky Mountains in the winter.

He fell into icy rivers, lakes and streams almost every 5 minutes. There also was lots of blood, Gore, fighting, shooting and raw meat eating. But it was a good movie if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have seen most of the movies posted , the book of eli is the best one so far , red dawn is the next one , the day after is a good one to .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

like them or leave them - but here's a list and attached trailer previews for 24 movies that deal with survival .....

http://www.askaprepper.com/movies-that-will-teach-about-survival/


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey,

ZULU with a young Michael Caine. It is an excellent movie depicting the events at Roarke's(sp?) Drift in 1879 during the Zulu war. It displays the series of choices and mindset needed to survive against overwhelming odds. The small group of soldiers are led my two officers with no battlefield experience. They quickly decide that if they flee they will be cut down and killed. 

We need to stay positive, no matter how bad it gets, make calm clear decisions, and vary the response according to changing conditions.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

This looks interesting...


----------



## brainfood (Jul 27, 2016)

love this thread, lots of great suggestions. am curious to hear from more folks about why some of these movies/shows appeal to you? i mean, i don't believe in zombies but i love zombie movies. and movies like The Road and Book of Eli are beautiful journeys of self discovery, among other things. i dont know how many of the mainstream flicks would be super "useful" to actual prepping, but for me, thats not why i watch them. thoughts?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

brainfood said:


> love this thread, lots of great suggestions. am curious to hear from more folks about why some of these movies/shows appeal to you? i mean, i don't believe in zombies but i love zombie movies. and movies like The Road and Book of Eli are beautiful journeys of self discovery, among other things. i dont know how many of the mainstream flicks would be super "useful" to actual prepping, but for me, thats not why i watch them. thoughts?


If not from a prepared mindset, why do you watch them? Just curious no slight meant.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Joe Smith said:


> Hey,
> 
> ZULU with a young Michael Caine. It is an excellent movie depicting the events at Roarke's(sp?) Drift in 1879 during the Zulu war. It displays the series of choices and mindset needed to survive against overwhelming odds. The small group of soldiers are led my two officers with no battlefield experience. They quickly decide that if they flee they will be cut down and killed.
> 
> We need to stay positive, no matter how bad it gets, make calm clear decisions, and vary the response according to changing conditions.


Also, with a 45 cal short chambered Martini "and bayonet with some guts behind it", color sgt.

Love the movie.

Rorke's Drift

Peach baskets for the balls of those who stood in the british square, this was the thin red line.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For movies that inspired me, Red Dawn 1, Guadalcanal Diary, Battle of Britian, Spitfire, Dark of the Sun. The longest Day.

They are not prepper movies per se', but none the less they show the cost of not being prepared and the critical need for logistics.

Two others that show well, Exodus and Cast a Giant Shadow.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Book of Eli was excellent, The Road was good but a little slow sometimes I watch these movies and see something say why didn't I think of that.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

After watching the Road, if it were me I would have tried staying in that shelter longer. Food, shelter, nice bed to sleep in etc.. I would have moved a bunch of garbage and stuff over the entrance and considering the cannibalistic world that resides above it would have been worth the risk. 

I ain't leaving a bunker full of Dinty Moore.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I started to watch "The Wave" until I realized it was in Norwegian.. so I switched to English dubbed and it was just awful to listen to, so I quit watching it. Instead I saw "Scenic Route", it was pretty OK. Nothing special. If anything just emphasizes the importance of having supplies in your vehicle.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Fuser1983 said:


> I started to watch "The Wave" until I realized it was in Norwegian.. so I switched to English dubbed and it was just awful to listen to, so I quit watching it. Instead I saw "Scenic Route", it was pretty OK. Nothing special. If anything just emphasizes the importance of having supplies in your vehicle.


I stumbled upon Scenic Route a couple years back. I'd agree it wasn't too special, but it is one of the few movies I can recall by name and remember the story (I'm *really* bad with movies).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My very favorite Prepper/Survival movie of all time is Sleepless in Seattle: Harses, Harses, Harses.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> What are some of your favorite Prepper/SHTF type movies or tv series?
> 
> I enjoyed Jericho until it was cancelled, and Revolution was pretty good as well. I keep hearing that "The Road" w/ Viggo Mortensen is the best SHTF movie, so I ordered a pre-owned copy from half.com for like, $2.


I've started Jericho and its been pretty good thus far


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I've started Jericho and its been pretty good thus far


Not familiar with Jericho and Revolution.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Not familiar with Jericho and Revolution.


You should check it out. It's a pretty realistic depiction of how people would behave in a post SHTF scenario. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just re-watched V for Vendetta. It's on Netflix right now and I forgot how well it paralleled the world's current state of affairs even though it's about 10 years old.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## kenny256 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fuser1983 said:


> You should check it out. It's a pretty realistic depiction of how people would behave in a post SHTF scenario. It's on Netflix.


Watching Jericho now, it's pretty good!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Book of Eli is excellent.

One of my favorites is "How I Live Now" it eludes to a lot of things. 

The Road is almost prophetic we live in such a sick society now with backwards morals and good is bad and bad is good. You bet it would sink like that for a spell.

There are a number of survival flicks from over in the UK that are pretty good jist google em. I downloaded a bunch and liked them all. 

I recently watched some survival movie where everyone was on a train, and that they were the only humans left. Kinda far fetched but a very good study on social classes and how things are now. 

The hunger games while not directly survival as its about the games show many living in squalor while the haves live lives of excess. Nice parody on our current economic capitalist way of life.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ As I have said before, It don't get any better than Book of Eli. Many truths are in this glimpse of a post SHTF world.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Found this one last night, and it was pretty decent.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My wife and I go through stages of various shows to watch. Well, The Walking Dead came up and we started watching it. Seems like they dont drink much water, and eat fish out of a quarry. I am hoping it shows some survival techniques, which is important as a contingency when prepping isnt enough.


----------



## 1775Firearms (Aug 16, 2016)

Jericho was an Amazing television show, I think it really set the stage for the recent Show revolution which unfortunately was not well received. On a side not I purchased some oil lamps from the company that made them for the show revolution - they are extremely well crafted. 

I was also excited that The Road just got put on Netflix - one of my all time favorite movies .


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

1775Firearms said:


> Jericho was an Amazing television show, I think it really set the stage for the recent Show revolution which unfortunately was not well received. On a side not I purchased some oil lamps from the company that made them for the show revolution - they are extremely well crafted.
> 
> I was also excited that The Road just got put on Netflix - one of my all time favorite movies .


what company did those oil lamps come from? can you provide a link?


----------



## 1775Firearms (Aug 16, 2016)

ScientistPrepper said:


> 1775Firearms said:
> 
> 
> > Jericho was an Amazing television show, I think it really set the stage for the recent Show revolution which unfortunately was not well received. On a side not I purchased some oil lamps from the company that made them for the show revolution - they are extremely well crafted.
> ...


http://www.vermontlanterns.com Is the company that I bought them from. They seem to be a family run operation, I found them on Amazon however their prices are cheaper from their website. We had an issue with one of the lamps and they were great at sending us a replacement with a hand written letter apologizing for the problems with the lamp. Anyone else know of some good oil lamp companies ?


----------



## Gypsywitch (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish i could remember the name of a movie I saw on cable.. The basic premise was that some nasty types were going to mis-use the collider and anti-matter. And throughout the race to the collider, good guys versus bad guys struggling for the anti-matter, that would result in blowing up the earth. At the very end, it came down to a choice.. does the good guy cut the red wire or the blue wire, with seconds remaining.. and then.. in an ending that was literally outstanding.. he cut the wrong wire, and the last thing you see on screen is the world exploding, then then screen goes black. Every other PA movie shows some kind of hero, happy ending, etc. Not this one.


----------



## MirindoЯ (Sep 25, 2016)

to mention one that probably hasnt been mentoned.. children of men. It isnt one of my favourites, but definetale worth watching, it's.... different.
also i like the way bullet impacts are really realistic.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

new PAW type series starting on the Sci-Fi channel tomorrow nite (Tuesday 9/28) - Aftermath - Aftermath: Syfy Releases Trailer for Post-Apocalyptic Drama - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale

I can do without Ann Heche and the monster crap - but it could be worth watching in between


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Children of Men is a great one.

I also like I Am Legend

Recently got into The Strain on FX, about vampire-things but it really does well to tie in the human effect, government corruption, has very accurate CDC portrayal from an epidemiological/biological standpoint and it isn't the Hollywood vampire, actually explains why the vamps don't like the sun (UV), silver and has plenty of prepping/anarchy overtones to it


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Children of Men is a great one.
> 
> I also like I Am Legend
> 
> Recently got into The Strain on FX, about vampire-things but it really does well to tie in the human effect, government corruption, has very accurate CDC portrayal from an epidemiological/biological standpoint and it isn't the Hollywood vampire, actually explains why the vamps don't like the sun (UV), silver and has plenty of prepping/anarchy overtones to it


Just my 2 cents but the book I Am Legend is WAY better than the movie.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Ashton (Aug 6, 2016)

My favourite prepper movie is "Panic in Year Zero" 
Other, that are on the top of my list are "13 Hours", "Survivalist", "The Book of Eli".


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Ashton said:


> My favourite prepper movie is "Panic in Year Zero"
> Other, that are on the top of my list are "13 Hours", "Survivalist", "The Book of Eli".


Panic in the Year Zero was the first survival movie I ever saw - it was a saturday or sunday matinee showing on one of the four network channels were received - it wasn't an oldie at that time - Frankie was just starting to hit the beach ....


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Currently watching the Netflix original series "Between", pretty good so far. Basic premise is that a small town is infected with a virus where everyone over the age of 22 dies, they quarantine the town and then you have to watch it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The Road is excellent. Also here are some good ones;
> 
> I am Legend
> Book of Eli
> ...


I would like to add...
World War Z
This Is The End (lol)
Children of Men


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I think Children Of Men is just about as accurate as it gets to be honest. Dystopian clustered centers of quasi-functioning societies segmented from outlying sectarian violence being fought between a moderately equipped resistance and a dwindling undermanned military while the elites sit in denial at the tops of their ivory towers. A long cultural decay and decline into chaos while we are desensitized and attenuated to general idea that life as we knew it was always just a pipe dream. Yep...that's where we are headed.



Mish said:


> I would like to add...
> World War Z
> This Is The End (lol)
> Children of Men


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I mean...this is pretty much out of the WROL SHTF text book for hoards and mob rule is it not?

spoiler alert...if you haven't seen children of men...you may want to skip this scene.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Geez . I haven't seen this one. Now I have to after that preview.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I mean...this is pretty much out of the WROL SHTF text book for hoards and mob rule is it not?
> 
> spoiler alert...if you haven't seen children of men...you may want to skip this scene.


I have not seen this. How did a miss this one?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Notice the police officers only let their guard down for a split second? There's a lot of predictive programming in this one.



Prepared One said:


> I have not seen this. How did a miss this one?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have not seen this. How did a miss this one?


Musta been that weekend we were .......


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If anyone is looking here, I'm watching American Meltdown right now on ABC. A speculative docudrama about a terrorist attack on a nuclear power plant.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I cannot for the life of me remember the name of the movie but there was an indie flick a few years back that was sort of prepper-ish. 

I barely remember it, but the premise was this guy was having these visions that this biblical type storm was going to wipe out earth and everyone thought he was crazy.

It may have been simply called The Storm, I'll have to check...good film.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I cannot for the life of me remember the name of the movie but there was an indie flick a few years back that was sort of prepper
> 
> Was it Take Shelter?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> turbo6 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot for the life of me remember the name of the movie but there was an indie flick a few years back that was sort of prepper
> ...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If you have Netflix give the following a try:

Tomorrow: When The War Began

It's sorta like Red Dawn, but in Australia. Hugely popular young adult book series in Australia as well, it's actually very well written.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok here, as a screenwriter you just asked the right question. Here goes um....let's see.

The road warrior, mad max, beyond thunderdome, fury road
v for vendetta
steel dawn
the andromeda strain
a boy and his dog
book of eli
damnation alley
a distant thunder
no blade of grass
the omega man
silent running
soylent green
a theif in the night
wizards
zardoz (truly a hunk of shit)
battletruck
cyborg
def-con 4
hell comes to frogtown
flash gordon
millenium
nausica of the valley of the wind
fist of the north star
night of the comet
the quiet earth
the thing
the terminator
when the wind blows
12 monkeys
escape from LA
end of days
hardware
independance days
the survivalist
judge dredd
priest
the matrix
the postman
the omega code
the prophecy
six string samurai
the stand
tank girl
waterworld
without warning
28 days later
children of men
blindness
babylon AD
AI
the core
the day after tomorrow
daybreakers
final fantasy the spirits within
resident evil take your pic 1-8
left behind
the invasion
pandorum
reign of fire (must see)
the time machine
titan AE
watchmen
war of the worlds
aftermath
cloud atlas
battle los angeles
the colony
the darkest hour
the day
the divide
edge of tomorrow (awesome)
the host
hunger games
interstellar
leigon
monsters
oblivion
pacific rim (totally off the chain)
the rover
snowpiercer (what a loss this was)
take shelter
these final hours
world war z
wyrmwood road of the dead (cool aussie)
automata
battle royale
THE BLOOD OF HEROES ( this if you have not seen it is also called salute of the jugger, it rules)
akira
blade runner (classic awesome)
equilibrium
cargo
chappie
cherry 2000 (campy but great)
bounty killer (campy but undeniably entertaining till the last scene)
death race
the running man
elysium
escape from new york
10 cloverfield lane
Fahrenheit 451 (they need to redo this one)
freejack
ghost in the shell
I am legend
in time
the island
johnny mnemonic
logan's run
1984
outland
serenity
planet of the apes 1-4
the purge
robocop
strnge days
THX 1138
total recall
z for zachariah
the walking dead

And finally one of my favs from animation, a japanamation called ATTACK ON TITAN it's worth a watch.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

THIS is a must watch for all you preppers out there. The movie out does the trailer at every turn.

Basic. Raw. Ugly. Truth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> THIS is a must watch for all you preppers out there. The movie out does the trailer at every turn.
> 
> Basic. Raw. Ugly. Truth.


Hey Moz.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Happening is another end of the world style film, while the reviews are pretty mixed (I thought it was OK at best) I figure I'll throw it out there anyway since it hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Looking forward to this one, suppose to come out this month. I think it's kind of like 10 Cloverfield lane.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

From what I understand the next season of "Fear the Walking Dead" features a "Prepper Compound" at some point. Probably going to record the season to see that. It looks like Dayton Callie, the guy that played Charlie Utter in the series "Deadwood" plays the camp leader. I always liked that character in Deadwood so I am interested.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Redwood Country said:


> From what I understand the next season of "Fear the Walking Dead" features a "Prepper Compound" at some point. Probably going to record the season to see that. It looks like Dayton Callie, the guy that played Charlie Utter in the series "Deadwood" plays the camp leader. I always liked that character in Deadwood so I am interested.


If they follow Hollywood protocol for preppers they'll make him out to be crazy or something. But I hope they do something to improve that show. It's just boring to me, I don't care about any of the characters at all. I'm also sick of the whole Mexico angle. But I'll keep watching. LOL


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Redwood Country said:


> From what I understand the next season of "Fear the Walking Dead" features a "Prepper Compound" at some point. Probably going to record the season to see that. It looks like Dayton Callie, the guy that played Charlie Utter in the series "Deadwood" plays the camp leader. I always liked that character in Deadwood so I am interested.


new season starts tonite - 2 hour premiere - 8PM (CST) ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> new season starts tonite - 2 hour premiere - 8PM (CST) ....


Walking Dead, tonight?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Red Dawn (original)
Book of Eli


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It might just be me, but man I'm burnt out with all the zombie lore. I really liked the first few seasons of Walking Dead, but then the paced really slowed down, too many standalone episodes, fewer zombies etc.

Fear The Walking Dead wasn't all that great either. 

I may pick up where I left off with TWD, midway through season 7, but I'm hoping some excitement comes along in the show and in the genre in general.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Agreed. TWD lost me during the Neegan debacle. Too much rinse and repeat of The Governor.

Zombie overload for sure. When it's a bumper sticker you see on the regular you know it's gone mainstream.

It's like seeing a "black flag sticker on a cadillac"


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Panic in Year Zero! and Trigger Effect.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Agreed. TWD lost me during the Neegan debacle. Too much rinse and repeat of The Governor.


It definitely feels too formulaic now...characters search for a new homestead, find it, run into evil dictator, battle ensues...repeat.

I think the Governor was a better approach to a "super villain" in the show; much more of a believable evil character. With Negan they just tried too hard and you get this completely unbelievable caricature, just too over the top....and the "king" with the tiger as a pet, don't even get me started.

The ratings slipped a lot during season 7, yet it's still an insanely popular show so sadly the producers know people will tune into any crap they come up with, so unfortunately they really could churn out another few seasons of nonsense before anything drastic happens. And while the source material (ie the comics) shows no sign of stopping, it doesn't necessarily mean it will translate well to a cable TV show.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> It definitely feels too formulaic now...characters search for a new homestead, find it, run into evil dictator, battle ensues...repeat.
> 
> I think the Governor was a better approach to a "super villain" in the show; much more of a believable evil character. With Negan they just tried too hard and you get this completely unbelievable caricature, just too over the top....and the "king" with the tiger as a pet, don't even get me started.
> 
> The ratings slipped a lot during season 7, yet it's still an insanely popular show so sadly the producers know people will tune into any crap they come up with, so unfortunately they really could churn out another few seasons of nonsense before anything drastic happens. And while the source material (ie the comics) shows no sign of stopping, it doesn't necessarily mean it will translate well to a cable TV show.


I agree with turbo ..... Negan sucks(ed), tell all of your friends.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I Am Legend, The Last Man On Earth, The Book Of Eli, Escape From NY, Terminator I & II, Blade Runner
That sort of thing.:tango_face_smile:
I have most of those movies, and I love them.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I watched Children of Men and also Man vs.

Anything better to recommend??


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

The original Red dawn and both the book and movie 
Hatchet 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Another new release that looks interesting...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't forget...if you get stranded in Eastern Ky or Western WV....

DELIVERANCE !


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think anyone mentioned "The Satan Bug". Just your everyday stolen government biological weapon that can kill the whole planet.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How about "Collosus, The Forbin Project"? Giant computer takes over the world and holds everyone hostage with ALL the atomic weapons. The origonal Skynet.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Fail Safe." One of my favorites; Moscow and New York City are nuked.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Everyone dies from radiation in "On The Beach."


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> The Road. Hands down best SHTF/EOTWAWKI movie


Read the book. 
No desire to see the flick, though I did like Viggo in "Hidalgo".

"No one hurts my horse".


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> How about "Collosus, The Forbin Project"? Giant computer takes over the world and holds everyone hostage with ALL the atomic weapons. The origonal Skynet.


Saw that a long long time ago.
It's really very good.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned "The Satan Bug". Just your everyday stolen government biological weapon that can kill the whole planet.


Outstanding George Maharis movie.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually dont have a particular movie. But i have a few shows i do like. Alaskan bush people, Survivorman,Dual Survival, Alaska the last frontier and Yukon men. I learned alot of tricks and awesome things with these shows.


----------

